# Letrozole & SEX DRIVE



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

So the times come where im going to have to start with Letrozole. (Hard lump behind both nipples and very tender)

Few questions from those who have taken it.

Im very worried that my sex drive will disapear which is a massive NO NO as im in a new relationship (6 months) and dont want my Mrs thinking im a Choco stabber. What I want to know is, if I carry on with the Tri Test, Winny, Proviron and HCGENRATE, Will I still have a failed sex drive ??????

Sensible dose I feel would be half a tab a day and stop with the Novla for the time being until im off the Letro then I start back on Novla for 2 weeks after to stop myself rebounding. I know most say the full 2.5mg a day, but I can cope with my gyno and if it takes longer to go by taking half a day then I'd rather that than feel **** and have no sex drive.

Any help would be much appreicated


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I always taper down with letro not up, I do 2.5mg per day and then half it when the lump goes, then after 2 weeks clear I do half EOD then come off.

Sex drive wise its not too bad for me, I find that I still can have sex, but I just dont feel like it as much. If I had to though I could easily perform. Maybe some cialis? That would do the trick easy.

I'd say do it and have some Cialis on hand if needed.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah that sound like a better option to me.

My sex drive is through the roof at the moment. Taking tri test and proviron. So maybe it wont affect me as hard. Or am I just clutching at straws


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

......


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nah I dont think it will hit you that hard TBH, its hard to tell, if you have some Cialis on hand though it wont be an issue, that stuff it potent!!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Magic Torch said:


> Nah I dont think it will hit you that hard TBH, its hard to tell, if you have some Cialis on hand though it wont be an issue, that stuff it potent!!


Yeah I could do, but I just dont want to be taking lots and lots of orals. Winny, Proviron, Letro, Cialis etc

just hoping that I dont have the same issue as I did when I stupidly didnt PCT on my last cycle and have problems even getting wood


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

letrozole lowers oestrogen- this makes your relative androgen level EVEN HIGHER.. so it won't affect your sex drive... what happens is, if you don't taper of letro, your oestrogen will rebound, and this will kill your sex drive- taper of the letro and then make sure to take nolva for 1-2weeks after so that your increased oestrogen doesn't affect you adversely.

by the way- next time (and more for others reading this) always use nolva when taking test or d-bol; once you have a hard lump form- you will reduce the size, but you will not get rid of it completely.. the hard lump is pubertal breast development as teenage girls get; its not reversible- just minimizable once you have it.. just becuase you take letro and can no longer "feel it" the tissue is still there... and ready for next time.. unless you take nolva..


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> letrozole lowers oestrogen- this makes your relative androgen level EVEN HIGHER.. so it won't affect your sex drive... what happens is, if you don't taper of letro, your oestrogen will rebound, and this will kill your sex drive- taper of the letro and then make sure to take nolva for 1-2weeks after so that your increased oestrogen doesn't affect you adversely.
> 
> by the way- next time (and more for others reading this) always use nolva when taking test or d-bol; once you have a hard lump form- you will reduce the size, but you will not get rid of it completely.. the hard lump is pubertal breast development as teenage girls get; its not reversible- just minimizable once you have it.. just becuase you take letro and can no longer "feel it" the tissue is still there... and ready for next time.. unless you take nolva..


Sound advise, thank you, I was a little worried about Letro Killing me as a male and turning me into what my Girlfriend would see as a complete queer hawk. This is the thing ive always took Novla 20mg a day whilst on Test, but this time its not helped me


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> letrozole lowers oestrogen- this makes your relative androgen level EVEN HIGHER.. so it won't affect your sex drive... what happens is, if you don't taper of letro, your oestrogen will rebound, and this will kill your sex drive- taper of the letro and then make sure to take nolva for 1-2weeks after so that your increased oestrogen doesn't affect you adversely.
> 
> by the way- next time (and more for others reading this) always use nolva when taking test or d-bol; once you have a hard lump form- you will reduce the size, but you will not get rid of it completely.. the hard lump is pubertal breast development as teenage girls get; its not reversible- just minimizable once you have it.. just becuase you take letro and can no longer "feel it" the tissue is still there... and ready for next time.. unless you take nolva..


But is it not worth seeing how you are effected first by not using nolva as many like my self have never had any gyno issues even on a hefty test, dianabol amd deca cycle???

Wont some respond different and no gyno and no nolva needed equals better gains surely??

Just asking you opinion as I am no expert on the subject.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> Sound advise, thank you, I was a little worried about Letro Killing me as a male and turning me into what my Girlfriend would see as a complete queer hawk. This is the thing ive always took Novla 20mg a day whilst on Test, but this time its not helped me


interesting view from the GF- if your sex drive is average/low- you're queer? funny, gay men are a bit famous for having a high sex drive (or maybe for just having it often, as they get sex easier?)

At any rate, if nolva at 20mg/day hasn't prevented gyno.. makes me wonder about the brand/source of the nolva..


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> interesting view from the GF- if your sex drive is average/low- you're queer? funny, gay men are a bit famous for having a high sex drive (or maybe for just having it often, as they get sex easier?)
> 
> At any rate, if nolva at 20mg/day hasn't prevented gyno.. makes me wonder about the brand/source of the nolva..


Haha no I mean if it appears I dont want sex with her, which any man on this planet would as shes stunning ( biased I know haha ) would naturally assume im not into her and a batty boy. 

And the Tamoxifens are Pharma, so they are defo legit


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> But is it not worth seeing how you are effected first by not using nolva as many like my self have never had any gyno issues even on a hefty test, dianabol amd deca cycle???
> 
> Wont some respond different and no gyno and no nolva needed equals better gains surely??
> 
> Just asking you opinion as I am no expert on the subject.


in my books its not worth it.. why risk gyno? the only sure way to get rid of it is surgery...

If you do a cycle above TRT dose (ie. 250mg/3weeks) so if you do 250mg/week, thats 3x the TRT dose, and 500mg/week is 6x the TRT dose.. I would say at 500mg/week, if you haven't had gyno... its just a matter of time; your body does convert excess (i.e anything over 250mg/3weeks on average) test to oestrogen.. this is not a maybe- it happens- the question is how sensitive your breast tissue is to oestrogen levels- however, either high levels, or repeated cycles will start breast development- its not a maybe- its just a question of either dose or frequency...

Nolva is cheap, and doesn't significantly affect your gains... seems silly to risk it my books... but i guess some guys may LIKE having tender, lumpy nipples..


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> by the way- next time (and more for others reading this) *always use nolva when taking test or d-bol;* once you have a hard lump form- you will reduce the size, but you will not get rid of it completely.. the hard lump is pubertal breast development as teenage girls get; its not reversible- just minimizable once you have it.. just becuase you take letro and can no longer "feel it" the tissue is still there... and ready for next time.. unless you take nolva..


Just to clarify, are you saying that I should run nolva throughout my 10 week test cycle when I do run it?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Nocarbs said:


> Haha no I mean if it appears I dont want sex with her, which any man on this planet would as shes stunning ( biased I know haha ) would naturally assume im not into her and a batty boy.
> 
> And the Tamoxifens are Pharma, so they are defo legit


wow, gyno with pharma nolva... you must be super sensitive... you may need to run aromasin E2D with your nolva..



niall01 said:


> Just to clarify, are you saying that I should run nolva throughout my 10 week test cycle when I do run it?


yes, just start taking it on the first day of your cycle, and keep taking it until the end of your PCT.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> in my books its not worth it.. why risk gyno? the only sure way to get rid of it is surgery...
> 
> If you do a cycle above TRT dose (ie. 250mg/3weeks) so if you do 250mg/week, thats 3x the TRT dose, and 500mg/week is 6x the TRT dose.. I would say at 500mg/week, if you haven't had gyno... its just a matter of time; your body does convert excess (i.e anything over 250mg/3weeks on average) test to oestrogen.. this is not a maybe- it happens- the question is how sensitive your breast tissue is to oestrogen levels- however, either high levels, or repeated cycles will start breast development- its not a maybe- its just a question of either dose or frequency...
> 
> Nolva is cheap, and doesn't significantly affect your gains... seems silly to risk it my books... but i guess some guys may LIKE having tender, lumpy nipples..


I see where your coming from mate but if not needed ( I have done numerous test dianabol cycles over the last few years some over a gram a week and no sign of gyno at all), surely why add the extra meds ontop of everything if not needed, obviously if your prone to gyno then yes but if not wouldnt you be better not using??


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> wow, gyno with pharma nolva... you must be super sensitive... you may need to run aromasin E2D with your nolva..
> 
> yes, just start taking it on the first day of your cycle, and keep taking it until the end of your PCT.


Yup tell me about it pal. Pain in the **** lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I see where your coming from mate but if not needed ( I have done numerous test dianabol cycles over the last few years some over a gram a week and no sign of gyno at all), surely why add the extra meds ontop of everything if not needed, obviously if your prone to gyno then yes but if not wouldnt you be better not using??


well.. count yourself lucky.. but then I'd say don't always count on it.. you could get a good case of gyno when using HCG for PCT... or it could just be the next cycle...

Of course, like anything, gyno is not the end of the world, so many are happy to not to bother 'til they get it.. but if you read the threads.. many get it, because they took the "suck and see" approach...


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Why Nolva everyday and not a low dose AI, like aromasin on cycle? Don't mean to hijack the thread but running my first cycle of test e @500mgs/week next month and was gonna take 12.5mg aromasin EOD to prevent estro related sides. Is Nolva enough? In my book prevention is better than cure.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> well.. count yourself lucky.. but then I'd say don't always count on it.. you could get a good case of gyno when using HCG for PCT... or it could just be the next cycle...
> 
> Of course, like anything, gyno is not the end of the world, so many are happy to not to bother 'til they get it.. but if you read the threads.. many get it, because they took the "suck and see" approach...


Yes mate I agree, I do count my self lucky for now having cycles for 3 years on and off and not a sign!

I also dont do any pct and I know I am going to get flamed to hell for this but never had an problems here (that I can detect).


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> letrozole lowers oestrogen- this makes your relative androgen level EVEN HIGHER.. so it won't affect your sex drive... what happens is, if you don't taper of letro, your oestrogen will rebound, and this will kill your sex drive-


That's not entirely correct. Although androgen's both total and relative will increase, a certain level of estrogen is required to maintain libido. Letro can reduce estrogen levels to almost zero so whilst running it you are likely to kill your sex drive.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

irrespective of the claims in here, letro no matter how i use it, always kills my sex drive, adding Cialis give me hard wood without being able to finish.

I just resign myself to seeing it out for 2/3 weeks.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> letrozole lowers oestrogen- this makes your relative androgen level EVEN HIGHER.. so it won't affect your sex drive... what happens is, if you don't taper of letro, your oestrogen will rebound, and this will kill your sex drive- taper of the letro and then make sure to take nolva for 1-2weeks after so that your increased oestrogen doesn't affect you adversely.
> 
> by the way- next time (and more for others reading this) always use nolva when taking test or d-bol; once you have a hard lump form- you will reduce the size, but you will not get rid of it completely.. the hard lump is pubertal breast development as teenage girls get; its not reversible- just minimizable once you have it.. just becuase you take letro and can no longer "feel it" the tissue is still there... and ready for next time.. unless you take nolva..


Or Adex ??


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Vibora said:


> That's not entirely correct. Although androgen's both total and relative will increase, a certain level of estrogen is required to maintain libido. Letro can reduce estrogen levels to almost zero so whilst running it you are likely to kill your sex drive.


Agree with this. Currently using letro and have virtually zero sex drive.


----------



## swampy9785 (Sep 27, 2008)

Same as above, my sex drive is completely dead. Can perform no problem, but have no interest in it


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

This is what I'm worried about. I'm taking proviron and test blend and winny. But think it's not going to help


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Vibora, thats not true either.

Letro doesn't reduce estrogen levels to almost zero.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Mars said:


> Vibora, thats not true either.
> 
> Letro doesn't reduce estrogen levels to almost zero.


I thought letro had been shown to reduce oestrogen levels by upto 98%?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

synthasize said:


> I thought letro had been shown to reduce oestrogen levels by upto 98%?


That's in women. Fact remains that it kills sex drive regardless.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> That's in women. Fact remains that it kills sex drive regardless.


Oh right, thanks. Do you have any idea how long sex drive recovery is estimated to take?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

synthasize said:


> Oh right, thanks. Do you have any idea how long sex drive recovery is estimated to take?


Still using it myself so can't help you from personal experience. It's estrogen related so presumably as estrogen begins to increase, so will your libido.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Not true im afraid - letro will eliminate all estrogen in the body and will totally kill ur sex drive. simple as that



Nocarbs said:


> Yeah I could do, but I just dont want to be taking lots and lots of orals. Winny, Proviron, Letro, Cialis etc
> 
> just hoping that I dont have the same issue as I did when I stupidly didnt PCT on my last cycle and have problems even getting wood


----------

